
US explores possibility that coronavirus started in Chinese lab - drocer88
https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/15/politics/us-intelligence-virus-started-chinese-lab/index.html
======
sahin-boydas
Misinformation of course. (I want to believe that this will be not be true)

China will never do that. And this is real virus from bats it is proven by
respectful scientists and also WHO is supporting the idea that it cannot be
labmade...

Upsss? If this misinformation,racists, conspiracy theory true, then what?

I sort don't want this to true otherwise so many respectful organzition and
scientists will be wrong. Then many people will have no place to believe.

HN people can be smart, read and go deeper but 90% of the people dont want to
research, they just want to believe.

If we don't trust Mr President (his truth changes weekly basis), government,
we dont trust scientists, WHO, CNN or other outlets then what?

~~~
malandrew
It's entirely possible that it's 100% naturally occurring or selected for in a
lab, and still escaped from the lab.

~~~
sahin-boydas
Maybe

~~~
sahin-boydas
That will be a good one but if it is case , they must know and find and prove
this easily. Then one possible result from this apporach, some group of people
might hide this, another group of people like WHO got misinformed. It is still
bad result and damaging the trust & reputation of some Chinese government
officals and WHO.

